# Journey RP (Has cookies)



## Yaruzaru (Jun 8, 2016)

Pm or leave post for invite.


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2016)

How many cookies?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 8, 2016)

*Looks at half eaten cookie ....... um *


----------



## Julen (Jun 8, 2016)

Meh. Good enough


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 8, 2016)

Half eaten cookies aren't that good :/


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 8, 2016)

*Licks cookie * How about now? * Tilts head *


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 8, 2016)

I'd prefer just fresh cookies


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 8, 2016)

* reluctantly gives a cookie from the pack he was hiding *


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 8, 2016)

*sniffs the cookie*


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Jun 8, 2016)

*brings a pack of cookies and sets it down from his back* Hows dis?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 8, 2016)

JIN - Hey, fellas, 'sup ? (sniffs the cookies) Damn, I'm hungry already. Mind if I join ? :3


----------



## Zipline (Jun 8, 2016)

I came for the cookies! X3 I hope they are macadamia nut!


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Jun 8, 2016)

*pours out my cookies into a bowl* everyone have some. Now about this journey.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 8, 2016)

AvaxtheWolf said:


> *pours out my cookies into a bowl* everyone have some. Now about this journey.


CUKKIEEES *o* (jumps in and starts stuffing them up my face)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 8, 2016)

Cookies for a journey?! You must be mad!


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Jun 8, 2016)

But they are gud cookehs!  *noms a cookie*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 8, 2016)

AvaxtheWolf said:


> But they are gud cookehs!  *noms a cookie*


*tries to speak with a mouthful of cookies* Whu maed dis ? Dey ril gud !


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Jun 8, 2016)

I did  enjoy!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 8, 2016)

AvaxtheWolf said:


> I did  enjoy!


I luv yu >w< *devours some more until the crumplets are all over the fluffy fur on my cheeks*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 9, 2016)

* Grunts in dismay at having his packet of cookies raided *


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> * Grunts in dismay at having his packet of cookies raided *


*gives you a glass of milk while trying to speak with mouth full of cookies* Woant sum ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 9, 2016)

" My . . . cookies " He puffs his cheeks muttering under his breath then sighs " Just a little . . . "


----------



## Zipline (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey! I only had 12 cookies before you ran out! :< We NEEEEED more!!  *cookie falls out my pocket* ._.''
Can't you see how hungry they are?! :c


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 9, 2016)

" . . . Only . . .  " He pauses momentarily  ". . . ri i i i ght " * The creature says with an un amused expression seeing cookies fall out of his pockets *


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 9, 2016)

*Rams at everyone violently, then takes a cookie*

*sniff, sniff* "Hmm... Has milk" *tosses the cookie back at the packet*


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Jun 9, 2016)

Why with the fat RWBY?
And I prefer cake.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

*knocks Vince out not-as-violently* CUUUKEEEHS *grabs the packet and stuffs it up my face, then rolls on the ground and wags tail* arf ! ^w^


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 9, 2016)

*Gets up, brushing off his fur from dust*
"Why you-..." *pounces on Jin, playfully chewing on his tail whilst growling*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> And I prefer cake.


*growls at you not so aggressively, while mouth is still full of cookies and milk*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> *Gets up, brushing off his fur from dust*
> "Why you-..." *pounces on Jin, playfully chewing on his tail whilst growling*


*barks out of slight pain, but then starts playfully toss-and-turn all around with Vince, all the while biting his tail in return as well*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 9, 2016)

(Pff... Canine 69, #IShipIt #NoHomo)

"O-ouch!" Vince yaps in pain.
*nuzzles Jin, eventually falling on the floor, facing Jin.*
"Ugh, eww.. Gross!" *Wipes himself from the crumbs and milk spilling from Jin's mouth.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

*wipes his mouth with his front paw, then looks at all the spilt milk and crumbs* Arf ! *awkwardly kneels down and eats/licks the spilt food like normal while silently growling* ^w^


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 9, 2016)

*gets up, clearing himself from all the crumbs and milk spills...*

*growls* "Anyone here has something that *I* can eat?!" *clenches fist*


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Jun 9, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> *gets up, clearing himself from all the crumbs and milk spills...*
> 
> *growls* "Anyone here has something that *I* can eat?!" *clenches fist*


*Holds up Baklawa like a sacrifice*


----------



## Julen (Jun 9, 2016)

Throws a Snicker to Vince "something like that?"


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 9, 2016)

*gets hit my a snicker*
"HEY!" *growls* "... but, no."


*looks up* "Hmm..." *grabs the Baklawa and sniffs it, analyzing it*

Okay. *munches on it*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

*finishes eating up his meal, now playfully rolls around and wags tail* Arf !


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 9, 2016)

( Oh my perhaps i should not have bought so much cookies : 3)


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Jun 9, 2016)

Might've been a bad I dea yeah.. I wouldn't mind joining in on this RP by the way.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> ( Oh my perhaps i should not have bought so much cookies : 3)


I LUV CUUKEHS


----------



## Julen (Jun 9, 2016)

* makes the following expression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Jeez, relax a bit will ya?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Julen said:


> * makes the following expression
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*barks intensely, as if trying to say "BUT I'M HUNGRY"* >w<


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 9, 2016)

*smacks Jin, growling*

CHILL, WILL YA?!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> *smacks Jin, growling*
> 
> CHILL, WILL YA?!


*jerks back due to the smack, then kneels down and looks away in fear, my tail in between my legs, starting to whimper*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

"O-oh my Irene! I don't mean to hurt you babe!"
*tries to comfort, pawing Jin's head*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

*quietly whimpers, head lowered, ears flattened, and tail hidden in between my legs*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

"W-why the heck did I call you babe?" *smacks himself*
"A-anyways, stahp crying. I'll give you some cookies" *gets up to get a cookie at the packet, throws one at Jin*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

*drops down, sniffs the cookie and eats it up in one bite, then sits on my back legs, my tongue sticking out* Arf !

(By the way, this is what Jin does to ask for more XD )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

(Yeah, I know some canine stuff)

"Err.. okay  then." *gets the whole packet and throws cookies like a frisbee*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Yeah, I know some canine stuff)


(Dammit, I was expecting a comment XD )

*playfully and skillfully catches the cookies with my mouth like a prized dog from one of those shows* >w<


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

(Rrrr... he's kyoot when he does so!)

*last cookie in the patch* "Welp..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

*ears drop, tail stops wagging, jaw drops, then starts whining a bit*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

"*COOKIE EMERGENCY EVERYONE! WE NEED MOAR CHHUKIIEESS" *he howls.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *drops down, sniffs the cookie and eats it up in one bite, then sits on my back legs, my tongue sticking out* Arf !
> 
> (By the way, this is what Jin does to ask for more XD )



(Dang, if you did that in front of Yaru i couldn't guarantee that you would not be covered in licks and snuggles)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Dang, if you did that in front of Yaru i couldn't guarantee that you would not be covered in licks and snuggles)


(Oh my XD )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

*barks intensely as if trying to say "I'M STARVING OMG SOMEONE HELP ME"*


----------



## Julen (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

"To the grocery!" *grabs along Julen*


----------



## Julen (Jun 10, 2016)

"Wowowowowowowow. Hold on mate. I'm out of money! I can't buy food"


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

"Damn it... Well... how are we gonna get cookies then?"


----------



## Julen (Jun 10, 2016)

"Hell do i know?!?!"


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

*turns to @Jin-Lust-4-Sin *
"Can you please wait until we can get more cookies?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

*rolls on the floor while barking*
"OH GOD WHYYYYY"


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

"*SOMEONE, seriously. He needs cookies!" 
*


----------



## Julen (Jun 10, 2016)

"Euh....i got more Snickers....." said him while he shrughs


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

*rolls on the floor more intensely ; his barks sound rather incomprehensible now*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

"Acting like a kid..." Vince laughs.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

*barks louder and louder*
"STOP LAUGHING AND FEED ME OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD I'M STAAAAAAAAAARVIIIIIIIIIIIING"


----------



## Julen (Jun 10, 2016)

"Alright alright...jeez relax a bit" gives jin a snicker. "It's all i got for now, but it's better than nothing"


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

Vince almost falls from the lound bark. "WAIT, DAMN IT!" he howls.

"Eat his snicker!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

*devours the entire snicker in one bite, then stops rolling and lies on the ground, barking playfully* Arf ! Arf ! ^w^


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

Vince motions to Jules, "where'd you buy those?"


----------



## Julen (Jun 10, 2016)

"Better now?" Pets him a bit "do you know what a Wal Mart is?" Said to vince


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

*wags tail happily* Arf ! Arf ! ^w^


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

"Hmm... Wal Mart.. Yes, I'll be right back" Vince runs to the store, leaving a faint blue glow trail.


----------



## Julen (Jun 10, 2016)

"Where the fuck is this guy going now..." whispered while scratching the back of his head. "Well.... yup i can see you're feeling better already" smiles at jin.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

Vince returns. At a distance, he runs towards Jin and Jules, carrying many big plastic bags containing cookies, milk, and snickers.

He is near Jin and Jules, only to slow down, shaky legs.
"A-a little... help here?" Vince pants.


----------



## Julen (Jun 10, 2016)

"Alright, i'll give you a hand" said julen while he grabbed a couple of plastic bags. "How the hell did you got so much food?"


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

(Err... Interesting new pic)
It was like, sale... Great timing, I must say.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD

*jumps in and starts devouring all Vince's goods*


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

Vince's eyes widen as he sees Jin consuming everything that he bought under 5 minutes.. "Damn, you ravenous one.."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

*wags tail* Arf ! ^w^


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 10, 2016)

"Umm... can't you like, take a break or something?!" Vince's ears prick up.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

*shakes head, then continues wagging tail and rolling on the ground, as if asking for more* Arf ! Arf ! ^w^


----------



## Julen (Jun 10, 2016)

Julen stares at jin, then to Vince and then back to jin and then he Takes a deep breath.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

*innocent bark* Arf ! ^w^


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 12, 2016)

i want some cookies


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 12, 2016)

*Points toward the cookies that are left with a sigh. A few boxes remain but for how long he thinks to himself*


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 12, 2016)

* grabs some cookies and hids in the corner*


----------



## Zipline (Jun 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *barks louder and louder*
> "STOP LAUGHING AND FEED ME OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD I'M STAAAAAAAAAARVIIIIIIIIIIIING"


What would you do for a Klondike bar? >:3


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 12, 2016)

*growls *


----------

